

Which is Scarier, the Rest of the World isn’t like Silicon Valley or Vice Versa? - mbesto
http://www.techdisruptive.com/2013/03/18/which-is-scarier-that-the-rest-of-the-world-isnt-like-silicon-valley-or-vice-versa/

======
BerislavLopac
Adherence to plan? SAP as an example for startups? Seriously?

